# Liars, Cheats and Thieves



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Some of the old-timers at my club have explicitly warned me not to share location of my spots with anybody else. But I want to. I've got some urban spots, tucked in between office parks, landfills, mobile homes, neighborhoods and small marshes that are really cool and I keep thinking it would be fun to invite 1 or 2 of the other acquaintances I've made at the club. But, sadly, some people just love to yak and tell others all kinds of other stuff they shouldn't just because they want to seem "in the loop" and knowledgeable.

So there's this guy who's not a bad guy but has that average joe, carpenter, drink at the pub after work 5 nights/wk, joke with all the waitresses thing going on. Id actually grab some grub there with him after we'd fling a hundred or so arrows (he's also a range officer and can open the club late at night) and he's really knowledgeable about bows and making them more and more accurate, etc, etc.

Anyways, he kinda knew the general vicinity of one of my really cool spots - a section of powerline behind my friends house.

So, yesterday, he tells me he's walking in there looking around (about 60 acres of forest with small swamp, etc, attached) and he says a game warden comes by on a 4-wheeler... tells him there's no hunting allowed in there. He said he was just walking through. Warden says, "Well, I saw your camo hat and figured I'd just let you know." I knew there was other guys in there from time to time but I only saw signs in one area and I wasn't even gonna be near that. I was way on the other side, way away from where the alleged warden was allegedly encountered. I told him I'm not worried. I said that area all the way to the river is listed as a conservation area so, yeah, you probably shouldn't be hunting up that side.

He's telling me, "There's a lot of deer in there"... a couple times he says, "a lotta guys hunt in there"

And I'm like, "first, I've been scouting diligently for the last 6-7 months. I know everything bout that area, where the deer bed, where they feed, the various runs, the rubs, the scrapes, the ambush zones, you're not tellin' me anything new. But as far as 'a lotta guys hunting in there', please, spare me the bs. I know a bunch of guys at the club USED TO hunt in there but I know they don't anymore, there's like one other guy in there in a different side"

Then he got me a bit concerned when he asked, "So, what time you see the deer comin around?" And I'm like now why the bleep is he asking that? I tell him all different times... it depends on various factors.


So, he's in there walking around;
He's telling me the game warden Is riding around verbally warning hikers wearing even a camo hat hunting's not allowed (eg "you can shoot over the stone wall but if you bring your bow over the wall when you get the deer, that is a violation, blah blah blahh");
He's telling me there's a lotta guys hunting in there;
He's telling me theres 5 brothers in the adjoining neighborhood and they've all been arrested for poaching, one even went to jail;
He's telling me he thinks his uncle hunts in there.

What the hell is wrong with people? Is he just trying to get my info and scare me off the spot? Or is he really just oblivious to how freaking sneaky and deceptive that sounds.

How rampant is this stuff with you? I know club legends who have to RENT cars during hunting season because certain people will drive to all the major known areas nearby and look for their vehicles.

lol really?

I mean, hello...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't belong to any hunt clubs, and YA there are alot of those guys around.


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

hassell said:


> I don't belong to any hunt clubs, and YA there are alot of those guys around.


it sucks in a way that some people can't cooperate instead. I just took an orienteering class so I can push further in. Many of the older hunters don't go in too far and even the younger ones don't fancy dragging a deer out over a half mile. And most of em probably would get lost too far off trail.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We have lots of road hunters, but also have people who think that because they scouted an area they have rights to the game there. Poachers are everywhere unfortunately.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i belong to a hunt club

it has one member and thats me

on occasion i invite one or two others along with me to hunt,my wife and my youngest son(oldest doesnt hunt)

i always try to go further into the woods than others do,heck just to get my fall turkey tag filled this year i walked for 1.5 hours and only hunted about 20 minutes before i had my bird.

i dont tell people what i see or where i see it

if they ask what i saw i just tell them "nature",if they ask where i saw it i say "in the woods"

don,your absolutely right about people who scout an area thinking they have the right to all the game there

i run into arses like that on public land here all the time,especially during deer season

they put up stands and trail cams on public land(which is illegal here) and then think they are the only ones allowed to hunt in that spot

well when they tell me to leave because " i have been scouting here,and have my stand in that tree right there"

well then i pull out a copy of the regulations and show them where it states that hanging stands in trees on public land over night is illegal and i then show them where it also states that hunting on public land is on a first come first serve basis.

then after they leave i call the local DNR officer and tell them exactly what has happened and exactly where their stands and trail cams are. they then come in and investigate the area and confiscate said items if they are still there.

i just feel that EVERYONE should obey the laws set in place by the DNR.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 SGB


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i just feel that EVERYONE should obey the laws set in place by the DNR.


I agree but its always sketchy when you're out in the woods with a hostile guy and weapons. Sure id go toe to toe but it would suck if it came to that.


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> hostile and armed or just a belligerent butt hole.....they never seem to give me any problems......my point of view seems to sink in and all ends well........it must be the warm and fuzzy way I tend to handle things........what can I say.......I'm just one of those likable guys.lol


id really like to study your technique. I'd be like, "listen bud, I see you're point but I don't make the bleeping laws around here. I just do my best to follow em and expect the same from other hunters."

Hows that sound?


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> I find that a warm and fuzzy hug, and explaining the error of their ways...will go a long way!!!lol If that doesn't work....then I give the 5 seconds to get the heck out of my shadow.lol


my shadow's pretty big. If I was to be fair, id have to give them 10 seconds, but I see your point. Thanks.

Ps. Nice yote.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I find that a warm and fuzzy hug, and explaining the error of their ways...will go a long way!!!lol If that doesn't work....then I give the 5 seconds to get the heck out of my shadow.lol


Ya, SG is 6'4" and 250? lbs of the nicest bear you would ever want to meat. Just don't make him mad.


----------



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

dwtrees said:


> Ya, SG is 6'4" and 250? lbs of the nicest bear you would ever want to meat. Just don't make him mad.


Hey, im 5'11" and 270lbs... when I lose 40lbs... right now, my shadow is in the Guiness Book of Records.


----------

